# FMIC



## Eurobeetle (Feb 23, 2008)

i want to see what FMIC everyone is using.
I would like to buy an intercooler and weld the piping myself, I have a Turbo S, what dimensions can i get away with behind the grill while still keeping the foglights and minimal cutting?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: FMIC (Eurobeetle)*

pm *Lorem*


----------



## FiftyPence (Apr 25, 2004)

And once you have PMd Lorem, please share the information with the rest of us.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (FiftyPence)*

His ride w/ FMIC and full grill:


----------



## Eurobeetle (Feb 23, 2008)

i shall do, i wonder what style fmic that is. like if its the APR style or not, since there is absolutely no room in our engine bays at all.
looks like im gonna have to bmove the battery and get a short ram intake to make some room.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Eurobeetle)*

He has a Neuspeed CAI, but he did not move his battery. He has a How-To on it too.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

His specs:
GIAC (Peak briefly at 19psi and hold at 15psi)
Techtonic 2.5” Stainless Turbo Back
Custom External Tip
ECS Porsche Stage 2v2 brakes (Porsche Rotor / 13” slotted and crossdrilled)
ECS Rear over size rotors also slotted and crossdrilled.
Hawk performance pads.
Koni shocks
H&R springs
H&R front swaybar and rear
18” x 8.5 wide Projektztwo rims aka P2
Toyo proxi all seasons about 1/3 worn
Samco Hoses
Forge 007
3 VDO Gauges and pod / Water Temp / Boost / Volt
*EVOM front mount intercooler*
6000K HID
Neuspeed Intake
Forge Billet caps/plate/gas tank cap etc..
A whole bunch of aluminum billet stuff interior for the TT theme
RSI style handle
Remote window control (can be set to auto roll vent etc.)
R32 Seats (Leather/heat/airbag/fully functional)
Hard wired Valentine One with remote control and remote viewing
Phatnoise MP3 Player inplace of original CD player in trunk(10Gig I think)
Audi TT vents
One of a kind audi TT shifter with TT boot 
One of a kind Turbo S stainless steel door sill with emblem
VW perfect fit Rubber mats
Pheaton antenna 
Caractere Rear wing (Perfect match)
Half clear tail light lights
Front splitters


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: FMIC (Eurobeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurobeetle* »_i want to see what FMIC everyone is using.
I would like to buy an intercooler and weld the piping myself, I have a Turbo S, what dimensions can i get away with behind the grill while still keeping the foglights and minimal cutting?



EVOM is the maker of this front mount intercooler (I don't think they make this model anymore







)
I love the setup for how clean it is but not sure about performace increase with just chipped motor. There is definitely a blockage of air going to the radiator. This can't be good for cooling system. 
I had the shop put it in place so I don't have exact info.
I had to switch server so all my old images are gone. Here are a new batch on my new server.
Sorry - I'm very busy with my new business and don't check this forum very offen. Good luck /w the mod.


































































































































































_Modified by Lorem at 3:09 PM 4-8-2008_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

those wheels are sick
can a twin SMIC kit by eurospec sport work on the beetle?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_those wheels are sick
can a twin SMIC kit by eurospec sport work on the beetle? 

Waste of $$$ and u'd hafta relocate staff. Go with the Tyrolsport SMIC or a FMIC.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

For the OP, via IM request..








BAR Tuning FMIC, don't have the measurements anymore but it was near identical to APR core in size
Core:








Mockup:








Clip removed








Upper trimming of Core support








Upper FMIC pipe with ballast mounted above








Sizing up the fittings, note MAP sensor bung








Core mounted, rebar trimmed/space out with washers, note lower core support trimmed








Fog light lower bracket trimmed to fit lower FMIC pipe








Test fit with parking lights of HID and fogs on








Finished product when rolling it out of the garage










_Modified by gt2437 at 11:51 PM 4-8-2008_


----------



## Eurobeetle (Feb 23, 2008)

ty guys for the detialed responses


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (Eurobeetle)*

To the OP, if you're not dead-set on a FMIC, you may want to consider the Tyrolsport SMIC. It requires little to no trimming to fit, maintains a stock look, does not block air to the radiator, and it works very well. I've had mine for going on 2 years now and I love it. 
stock SMIC








TyrolSport








stock SMIC








TyrolSport








If you're looking for the look of a FMIC, then you've already decided. If you're looking for a cooling solution, then the TyrolSport SMIC should be seriously considered.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_To the OP, if you're not dead-set on a FMIC, you may want to consider the Tyrolsport SMIC. It requires little to no trimming to fit, maintains a stock look, does not block air to the radiator, and it works very well. I've had mine for going on 2 years now and I love it. 
f you're looking for the look of a FMIC, then you've already decided. If you're looking for a cooling solution, then the TyrolSport SMIC should be seriously considered.


Definitely the route I'll be taking when addressing some performance mods next season! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

I agree with Lam (Lorem) on the blocking the radiator. Our small grilles (even with Turbo S bumper) is going to limit some air into the radiator with a FMIC. My temps are definitely hotter with it installed (5-10 degrees).
All of these with exception of Mike's stock SMIC above, are bar and plate construction. If you go FMIC, I would recommend looking into the tube and fin construction (like the stock SMIC and also the APR FMIC), as they do let more air pass through them.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (gt2437)*

No question. I remember on our runs, that his overheating was always a fear/issue. Personally, I'm not crazy about the "look" of the FM either! I much prefer the stealth appearance of the SM so that's two strikes against me ever doing a Front Mount.
TyrolSport Side Mount or even Twin Side Mounts are in my future!
"Hollywood"


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

I have the ABD FMIC installed and have for some time. I live in So. California and haven't had any issues with over heating. The only thing with the ABD FMIC is it does scrape on low dips occasionally.
















It does keep the turbo cooler than a SMIC. And you do notice this if you run the car on hot days. It does help with heat soak.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

If your going to run the twin side mounts or the front mount, and you would like to see over 250, I Would suggest pairing this with a meth kit.
Nice looking FMIC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

do you guys think those fmic will fit behind a non turbo S grille ?
i just decided to get rid of my gt28rs eliminator setup in favor of a t3/t4 setup from pagparts and my tyrol smic can't handle that much boost.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_do you guys think those fmic will fit behind a non turbo S grille ?

I've yet to see one that did.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

yea me neither.
oh well the grille and fogs are coming off unless i can get really creative.








so for those interested keep an eye out in the nb classifieds for some go fast goodies.


_Modified by water&air at 1:36 PM 4-18-2008_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_so for those interested keep an eye out in the nb classifieds for some go fast goodies.

Like what?



_Modified by Billsbug at 4:53 PM 4-18-2008_


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

tyrol smic
gt28rs eliminator kit
ghl 3" dp
415cc injectors
kinetic high flow mani
atp big bore 3" inlet with maf and filter.
it's all listed in the nb classifieds. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (water&air)*

Wut software do u run for the eliminator kit? Was it ever installed?


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

i ran it last summer for about 2k miles, i was running revo.
i thought it would be enough, but it wasn't.
way faster than k04 cars but i think i need 400hp.








i just ordered a t3/t4 set up from pag parts.
it's all in excellent condition.
(btw, this is kaiser formerly of nb.org, i stopped posting over there for various reasons) do you still need interior parts bill ?



_Modified by water&air at 2:16 PM 4-18-2008_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Kaiser?


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Kaiser?









yea man.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (water&air)*

WTF happened to u man, I had to go to 1stvwparts to get the stuff I needed!


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_WTF happened to u man, I had to go to 1stvwparts to get the stuff I needed!
















sorry bro, i gave you my work email but i never heard from you.
i got tired of how, excuse me, stooooopid many of the folks at the org were so i left.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

OK, let me think about this, my tuner only uses APR, not sure it works with the eliminator kit. He'd kill me if I went to his competition that does REVO. Hmmmm...


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Got tired of the org huh, what a surprise!


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_OK, let me think about this, my tuner only uses APR, not sure it works with the eliminator kit. He'd kill me if I went to his competition that does REVO. Hmmmm...

revo, unitronic and custom will work, i don't see why apr can't write a file for it.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
I've yet to see one that did.

BlueSleeper has the same FMIC I have behind the standard bumper. My kit was based off of his one off piping (both BAR Tuning).


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_
revo, unitronic and custom will work, i don't see why apr can't write a file for it.

OK, I hafta go to the shop this week anyways for a couple of things, so I'll ask him then.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (gt2437)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gt2437* »_
BlueSleeper has the same FMIC I have behind the standard bumper. My kit was based off of his one off piping (both BAR Tuning).

Gotta pic?








Here's a nice one from Germany, Greddy FMIC I think. Hood is custom CF, based on the Bernt hood. 


















_Modified by Billsbug at 10:57 AM 4-21-2008_


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

i'm trying to figure out if i'm going to go inlet and outlet on the passenger side or inlet and outlet on opposite sides.
i'm leaning towards same side.
i've also got my eye on the 600hp core from godspeed project.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_i've also got my eye on the 600hp core from godspeed project.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

ya rly








looks like it will fit. lol "looks" is the key word.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (water&air)*

Nice lookin' IC!








"Hollywood"


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

cheap too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eurobeetle (Feb 23, 2008)

how much is that one? and look at the ebay thread that i made that has some others


----------



## Eurobeetle (Feb 23, 2008)

what are the dimensions on the apr FMIC ?? anyone know?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Eurobeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurobeetle* »_what are the dimensions on the apr FMIC ?? anyone know?

http://www.goapr.com/VW/produc....html
Call 'em if u need more info, very friendly guys.


----------



## Eurobeetle (Feb 23, 2008)

thanx bill


----------

